# Retired Gunner Blind



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I am looking for an umbrella which can be used as a portable blind for a retired gunner.

What I've used in the past was what was advertised as a turkey blind, it was rectangular about 5 feet wide and about 4 feet tall. A perfect size to pop it up and completely cover yourself.

I've looked at every place I can think and can't find a new one, I need some help here folks.

Thanks


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

No help finding the big umbrella. We just use a regular sized umbrella.

How about using a small pop up turkey blind? Some are pretty small and cheap.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Cabela's, even has a little flap window to see thru


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Tom D said:


> Cabela's, even has a little flap window to see thru


Thanks Tom do you by chance have a link?


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Tried Cabela's last fall looking for blind, they don't sell them anymore


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

DKR try this
http://www.amazon.com/San-Angelo-Umbrella-Blind-Carry/dp/B000AYFOP2


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd love to find those San Angelo blinds. I have been told they are no longer in product. Dang shame.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Tom D said:


> DKR try this
> http://www.amazon.com/San-Angelo-Umbrella-Blind-Carry/dp/B000AYFOP2



Bada Bing

That's it to bad it's not available. I start doing searches on the San Angelo umbrella.


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.cabelas.com/ground-blind...-492B-E011-8E88-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA


----------

